# Replacement tubes



## Nik Nikolby (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi there all. I put this in the newbie question area but it doesn't seem to be generating any replies... which I really need. The wear is getting worse...



> I am quite new to slingshots and I'd appreciate some opinions. I have one of these:
> 
> https://www.outdoors...th-Pellets.html
> 
> ...


In addition, I am pretty sure the tines on the slingshot are 6mm in diameter. Would blue theratube be a good replacement?

I really appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm pretty sure theratube blue will work... that's what I have on my barnett blackwidow.. though you have to give em a little more time to dry.. or if they're a little loose just tighten them with wrap and tuck with a rubber band hope this helps


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The tubes you linked should work just fine.


----------



## Nik Nikolby (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks guys. I'd rather get the surgical tubing for now. It's cheap enough that I can make mistakes and since it'll be my first time replacing tubes I am sure I will.


----------

